# tumbled by Digger Ry



## Michael Boltonio (Jun 11, 2008)

Ryan, here's the picture of the bottles that you tumbled for me that I promised I would post. If this next privy is as good as we hope it will be we just might be sending some more your way! Nice work Ryan, thanks again.  -Rob


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow Rob thats a great shot, thanks for posting them. Take care buddie!

 Digger Ry


----------



## ravinedigger (Jun 12, 2008)

Those look great.  As soon as I get a few bottles that are worthy of tumbling, I'll have to send them his way.

 -Rod


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2008)

Rob- Sweet bottles and great pic! Those stubby little squats are cool.

 Ry- Excellent work! One of these days, I'm going to send you some to do for me. I have a bunch of nice stuff that could really use a tumbling, but I need to prioritize them and decide which ones I want to get done. It may be a while, but I will certainly let you know when I'm ready. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2008)

I have got to get my tumbler set up again.  Great work Ry.


----------

